# Question on adding Aqua Soil to Established Tank?



## hughitt1 (Jun 19, 2006)

hmm.. the only problem i could think of would be that alot of the silts and finer particles will end up in the water column if you add it this way. If you do it little by little it wouldn't be a horrible problem i don't think, but it may good it is to keep all of the finer particles in the substrate.. my pH in the tank with AS ranges from 6.3-6.5 (after about a month).. so just make sure you do it slowly if you already have fish and plants in there..

gl,


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks Keith. BTW, what is your sitting pH out of the tap?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Just dump it in, no need to drain the tank.

Done it a dozen times now.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> Just dump it in, no need to drain the tank.
> 
> Done it a dozen times now.
> 
> ...


Its an established tank, lots of fish and plants. Shouldn't I go slow or in 

stages because of pH issues (for the fish) ? 

I am running around pH 6.3 but can easily bump it up to offset the drop I

anticipate with AS. 

thanks, bob


----------



## hughitt1 (Jun 19, 2006)

It's about neutral - slightly hard.. normally around 7-7.1


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Betowess said:


> Its an established tank, lots of fish and plants. Shouldn't I go slow or in
> 
> stages because of pH issues (for the fish) ?
> 
> ...


Does not matter one bit.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

i agree with tom. I have added AS to an already setup-well cycled tank without issue, no shrimp died, fish seemed totally normal.

however, adding fish and shrimp to a newly setup tank with AS (not cycled), does seem to be a bit HARDER on them than if you premturely added fish and shrimp to a tank with flourite/sand/turface/eco complete.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## obet_07304 (Jul 23, 2006)

plantbrain said:


> Does not matter one bit.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Would this method also apply to Flourite???


----------



## hughitt1 (Jun 19, 2006)

if you use fluorite, make sure you wash it WELL .. i rinsed mine, but because i didn't clean it thouroughly enough i was stuck with a nice brown tank for about a week.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Flourite is very Dusty.
A very good rinse and you'll be fine.

Power sand, soil, Kitty liter, you should not just add.
Most other substrates are fine though.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dweebikus (Jul 11, 2006)

I was thinking about replacing my "congorock" topping in my 50g tank with aquasoil as well, if you just dump it straight in, won't it severely cloud the water? (I'm speaking out of ignorance, I've never seen or touched aquasoil)


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I just ordered two more 9 liter bags so I'll have four bags total with some Eco and a little of the "congorock" I can't siphon out... I'm seriously thinking of setting up a temporary plastic garbage can "aquarium" with filter running and capturing most all of my fish - down to maybe a few loaches or shrimps I can't find. Then lowering the water to 4 or 5 inches (with all the plants out) and putting in the AS in one thirds of the tank at a time, allowing any shrimp or fishes in there a place to run and hide. Almost dry but not 100%. And recycling at least 50% of the tank water. 

I'm just not sure which would be more stressful to the fauna, capturing them or letting them stay in the tank throughout a re-start. But I'm leaning toward the temporary home for a day or so. Always fun to go a netting some fast Rainbows. But its not any fun trying to capture a Hillstream loach stuck to the glass.:icon_redf


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Just added two 9 liter bags of Aqua Soil (Amazonia) last night after scooping/siphoning a FULL 5 gallon bucket of Jungle rock/Eco from the front half of my 90 gallon. I'll post a couple pictures in my photojournal. I really like the texture and weight of the AS. Seems terrific to work with. Tank looked like it was hit by a category 5 dust storm, but is starting to settle this morning. Now it looks like a REALLY smoky bar. The fish are fine, so far...


----------

